# Sure-Loc, Axcel, and Shibuya Sights?



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

How long can you wait?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

The difference between the Contender and the Quest-X is the contender had a knob you have to unscrew and tighten down for rapid adjustments while the Quest-X has just a brass button for rapid travel, no lockdown knob.

Between Axcel, Sure Loc and Shibuya, you really can't go wrong with any of those 3 sights. I am partial to Axcel but at the end of the day they are all quality sights that will do the job, pick what sight you like the looks and price of best.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Sureloc used to be great, but the company got sold and now its not so great quality. My sights rattle and rattle even after being refurnished by the company. I have two of them. They are now more interested in the compound side of sights. Recurve is by the way side. I stopped going by their booth at Vegas because of that.

The shibuya are great sights and decently priced. This is the sight on my wife's bow.

The Axcel are well made for the price and will serve you well. Most of the new sights at my range are Axcel sights. 
They are being the most common.

Skip the Sureloc and get an Axcel or Shibuya.


Chris


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm partial to the Shibuya Ultima, since I have 2 copies of the compound model (CPX 520). I use one on my recurve with a 10-32 infitec pin in it and it's utterly bullet proof. 

The only drags with the Shibuya:
- no separate attachment for the pin, so to take the sight down involves removing the sight block completely (forcing you to lose your place). I just keep mine assembled at all times in the case and on the bow.
- the recurve sight block doesn't have a lot of windage adjustment, which is why I prefer the compound version. It's got a lot more adjustment left/right, though it's slightly heavier.

Otherwise, I don't see that I'll ever need another sight, so for me it qualifies as a potential 'last one I'll ever buy'...

DM


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

I use an Axcel Achieve RX with the AAE Gold Aiming Aperture. I love the design and how easy it is to use. I got mine about 3 years ago and it still looks brand new. 

Pros:
- Sight block can be easily attached or removed to store away in the case. If you buy extra sight blocks you can alternate between different sight pins pretty easily and quickly too.
- Can adjust the tension of the quick release for large changes in sight markings
- Large variety of colours to choose from
- Build quality is superb
- Comes with a plastic briefcase lined with foam for easy storage and stickers for sight markings.
- Looks the best, _duh._

Cons:
- Made of aluminium (Well the newer versions have a carbon extension bar) - heavier than the Shibuya if you're a weight weenie
- More expensive compared to the Shibuya 

http://i.imgur.com/Fi5lGuS.png
http://i.imgur.com/wDIWB2O.png
http://i.imgur.com/AIiY5P8.png


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a Shibuya Ultima with a carbon extension. Mega easy to deal with No set screws to have to undo (like the Dual Click which I have on my other bow) And the cool thing is that there is a little arrow on the elevation dial to tell you which direction to turn it.

Also using the AAE gold aiming aperture.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Have had both Shibuya Ultima RX and the Axcel Achieve RXL. Both are excellent. A slight nod to the Axcel, in that the main thread rod's action is a tiny bit more crisp and precise. And I'm partial to the company, too.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

The achieve is the finest made sight in my opinion, I have used them all. Pick it up , make some adjustments and you will see why


----------



## Snowriter (Jul 24, 2015)

Minority- Depends... What do (will) you have available? PM me details. Thanks!


----------



## Snowriter (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info everyone! What are the benefits of the carbon extension on the Axcel RX/RXL sights? Are they worth the extra money?


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Not sure if they're still on sale or not, but Lancaster had the Shibuya Ultima Carbon on sale for $240 a week or so ago (regular $300). I have this one and while I can not speak specifically to the others, I love how easy to adjust and how secure this sight is compared to some entry level stuff I've had in the past. No screws to loosten before adjusting, no rattles, easy to reassemble on the bow after taking it down for storage/transportation and get the same settings.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Snowriter said:


> Thanks for the info everyone! What are the benefits of the carbon extension on the Axcel RX/RXL sights? Are they worth the extra money?


A little bit lighter and absorbs shock better than the standard extension bar.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I have owned-mainly bought for my club, dozens of high quality bow sights. I have at least a dozen of tie Illinois or Indiana made Sure-locs and that is what I have on most of my target crossbows, compound bows and it was what I always used when I was a very active FITA-FIELD shooter since it was easy to change the apertures (which can get bent or ruined in field). I also have lots of the SHibuyas. I used to get the basic Dual-Klicks for the club but the plastic housings are prone to breaking in the hands of inexperienced or panicked archers so now I get the more expensive Ultimas which are far more durable. I have used (prior to my last injury which is probably going to curtail me shooting recurve competitively) the carbon Ultima for Indoor and outdoor target

My son has the Axcel Carbons on his Ions and a the compound version on his indoor compound bow. They are extremely well made and we have a couple second hand ones from one of our RAs who moved to the carbon bar last year. They are great sights and have a QD aperture holder like the Sure-loc. However, the wholesale cost on them is much higher than the Shibuyas so the carbon shibuya is what I recommend for most of my recurve archers and my outdoor compound archers who may have to shoot a FITA style event (the travel bar on the Axcel top of the line sight is not conducive to 90M shooting for some)

for the Money the current Shibuya carbon is the best sight for the cost IMHO


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a Quest-X 9" in silver that I am getting ready to post for sale.

I'm an Axcel guy and I shoot the Achieve. I shot them on my compounds for a few years and love that sight. I had a chance to get one for my FITA bow and made the move.


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

I have all three. Luckily I have the old Sure Locs that are still solid as a tank. I can't speak about the new ones. All three are great, you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

I use the Shibuya carbon Ultima and absolutely love it


----------



## Snowriter (Jul 24, 2015)

I think I've settled on the Axcel Achieve RXL. I've heard both good and bad things about the carbon extension. If you were buying this sight, would you spend a little extra for the carbon? Anyone have either to sell, by chance?


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

Snowriter said:


> I think I've settled on the Axcel Achieve RXL. I've heard both good and bad things about the carbon extension. If you were buying this sight, would you spend a little extra for the carbon? Anyone have either to sell, by chance?


I have a carbon Fiber extension and I really like it, looks cool, weighs a little less. the most important thing about it is the peace of mind know it wont be bent when I take it out of my bow case.


----------



## SteveMMM (Feb 19, 2015)

I have the Shibuya Carbon Ultima and like it enough that I bought a second last month when they were on sale at LAS. My only other experience is with older, vintage Accra's and Chek-It's. IMO not having to loosen and then re-tighten (or lose) locking screws is a major advantage on the Shibuya. I did have a problem with the clamping screw vibrating loose when shooting but one drop of blue Locktite on the threads ended that issue.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah the lockdown screw for the little pin housing is what shied me away from the Axcel, even though I listed the lack of that as a negative on the Shibuya . I have a Sure-loc compound sight that is great, but that accursed attach screw does come loose on a fairly semi regular basis. I never wanted to risk whether the Axcel did the same thing for almost $400 so I just went with the Shibuya and I've stuck with them since.

DM


----------



## frankenarcher (Aug 18, 2015)

I shoot an aluminum extension rxl. I love it to death. I would love a carbon bar, but didn't feel like shelling out for one. I don't really feel like the sight is a major source of weight or vibration, so my guess is that I'm fine with what I have. I have never had the aperture block screw rattle loose or anything else for that matter. 

One way to save a bit of money would be to get the RX version. I never use my lock and I really don't like it because it doesn't stop the knobs from turning, it just disconnects the elevation block from the threaded rod in the sight. It would be possible with this system to be adjusting the hell out of your elevation, panicking because nothing is happening, only to realize later that the lock was engaged. 

If anyone wants to trade a carbon bar RX for a aluminum RXL, hit me up :wink:


----------



## DarrenHJA (Dec 27, 2014)

Got money, just splash the cash.


----------



## Snowriter (Jul 24, 2015)

Well, I splurged a bit and got the Axcel Achieve RXL Carbon! I shot it today and it was awesome. Once I got the major adjustments done, the fine adjustments were so easy. I didn't notice the extra weight of the elevation bar and there was no rattling. This is a rock solid sight! Thank you all for your recommendations and insights!


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

You're welcome, they are worth every penny


----------

